# Possible new buckling coming!!!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So excited for tomorrow!! I kinda' impulsively bought the group of 6 mature does for $500 last week. Today I shipped 2 I didn't want to keep (got $150 each). So the 4 does I have left....I really felt like I want to use an equal quality buck on them since 3 of them are Boer crosses with Sugarfield genetics. I contacted the Sugarfield farm which is only 45min away. Turns out they have some young bucks they're willing to sell as commercial at an affordable price for me! So I made plans to go see them tomorrow and it can't come soon enough! I haven't seen pics of the bucklings but here's one of some of their 2yr olds. I've drooled over their fb pics for so long I can hardly believe I'm going there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

oh wow. That's a hefty buck with a nice cape line. I like the nice dark front cape line looking all even like that on traditionals.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow nice bucks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

He's here! I am so excited to have a buckling from Sugarfield lines here in MY barn! He's 6 months old and looks awesome! There were other even better quality bucks there to choose from but the prices also increased a lot on those. He offered me choices between 3-4 different bucklings at $400 without papers and this is the one I chose. He hasn't been handled so I didn't get great pics. He will be breeding the new commercial does I bought recently, posted about in my other thread 'impulsive buy'. I'm looking forward to some great keeper kids out of these guys! (last is a bad pic of his sire, he was rubbing on fence)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Why no papers? I like him.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No papers because I didn't want to pay extra for registration. The seller did give me papers to show the pedigrees of his sire & dam just to show what's in his lineage. I have a commercial herd and raise them mostly for meat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks all! I finally had time to really look at the sire & dam pedigrees. On both sides he has AABG Flashy Yankee and TLB T333 Ripper X PAR 5 Leilani. I really know nothing about Boer lines but wonder if you recognize any of those?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ripper for sure!! Not sure about the others.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Able acres or AABG has some awesome goats so that's a plus to have. Look them up they are here in indiana. Able acres Boer goats.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We have an able acres buck out of able acres absolute to improve our show wether lines there lines have added more muscle mass and larger bone structure. Love there bloodlines. They seem to work well with what ever you are trying to accomplish in your herd whether it be market whether industry or registered show stock.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

You got a deal on your buck kid he looks great!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I found their website. Their goats are amazing! I feel lucky to have gotten this buck at such a good price when he's probably worth more! Can't wait to see kids from him!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like your buckling better than I like his sire. Good job! I hope he sires some nice kids for you.


----------

